# Orphaned kids congested and shivering



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

I have two boer orphaned bottle babies, their mother died the day after they were born. They are 17 days old. I have noticed for awhile a rattling sound in their throat/chest when I feed them, sometimes I hear it and other times I don't. This morning it was worse and they both were shivering a little bit, they even coughed a little which is the first time I've heard them cough. I do believe they received some colostrum from the doe not long after they were born because I did see one nursing. They were on goats milk for the first four days and since then they have been on sav-a-kid and goats milk when there is extra from our other does.
Any thoughts on what this might be and what I should do about it?
Thanks, Jamie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

have you taken temps on them? 

They could be coming down with pneumonia and if so I would treat them with penicillin or LA 200

YOu can give them some nutri drench as well


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Jamie,
Have you taken their temp? That is really important. We can tell a lot if we know that.
Now i have only ever had one bottle baby, but I do remember her having a little rattle when she nursed also. And the other thing is when you are giving them the bottle make sure they are nursing from it like they would if they are nursing off mom. Meaning so they are reaching up.


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I usually only hear the rattling when they are nursing. I do occasionally hear it between feedings but normally not (and I am around them quite a bit). I just went to check on them and they are not shivering now. They seem to act fine and they have been growing good as far as I can tell. Yes, I was planning on putting some nutridrench in their next feeding. How much LA200 would I give them, inject it SQ?


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

and yes I do try to feed them where they have to reach up.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

My bottle babies always cough a bit when they are drinking their milk. Really need to get a temp on them like Lori said before you start any antibiotics to make sure they are necessary.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if necessary I give 1cc per 20lbs SQ or IM with the LA 200

My bottle baby can sound rattly at times right after nursing but it is only in his nose and not his chest. Same goes for Kitten when she nurses as they get a lot at once as oppose to little sips here and there. Presto doesn't take a break and sucks the 8 ounces down all at once so I think that is the cause of it


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I just got the thermometer out. I've never taken a goat's temp before, we are still new at this, we've had goats for a year and this is our first kidding season. I'm going out now to do it. Should I have already wormed them or should I wait awhile? 
These guys down their milk pretty quick too most of the time. 


Thanks


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Make sure you put some lube of some sort (Vaseline, KY) or something so it does not teat them if they are a little dry in there. Make sure you out it in far enough to get a good reading, I have to say that is the one thing people do not do, they are afraid they are going to hurt them.


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok, I got 102.6 for the boy and 102.7 for the girl


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wewll they don't have a fever currently. If they do have an infection they temp can change so I would moniter it. But if the rattling is in their nose to throat then it is probably due to drinking so fast. If it is in the chest that is when you need to take action


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My kids usually cough or sniffle a little bit after eating, its normal   They are little pigs you know :wink:

Glad to hear your kids are ok


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

I will try to listen to see if I can tell if the sound is coming from the nose/throat or the chest. I was glad to see that they didn't have a fever. I sometimes feed their milk cold is that ok or not? When do you usually worm your kids and with what?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What I do is put my hand right between their front legs and try to feel a rattle, that is what works for me.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Not to sound redundent...but they need to reach UP and OUT, really extend the neck when you feed a bottle. And put some Karo syrup (tsp) in the milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

why put Karo in the milk?? 

I worm when they leave at about 3 months old.

but my vet was surprised my 6 week old kid was not wormed :shades:


----------



## RockIland (Jun 11, 2008)

Karo works in a number of ways. It's the old timers method to help discourage aspiration of milk, prevents colic and constipation as well. 

check the size of holes on the nipple, they maybe too large causing too fast of milk flow for the kids.


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

I checked tonight after I fed them and the rattle is not in the chest so that is a relief.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great. 

To reduce the problem try making them take a break after a couple ounces so they can catch their breath and then start sucking again. This seems to help my Presto.

What happends (not scientific just my observation) is that the milk backs up into their nose.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Rock Iland (I guess I qualify as an Old Timer :GAAH: ), my grandmother told me to do that when I had to feed my own kids by bottle. Then I read it recently, don't remember where. And, welcome to TGS!


----------



## RockIland (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank You Di, and you're welcome. :wink: guess that makes me an old timer too. :thumb:


----------

